# WD-40 and golf clubs



## Parmo (Feb 10, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone uses it to clear and maintain their clubs and if they had any advice on whether to just spray or spray and wipe over?


----------



## Swinger (Feb 10, 2010)

I use it to keep my new 68's nice and new. Use head covers with them so if I didn't use it they would start to rust a lot sooner. 

I just cover the head in a light spray and then wipe off any excess with kitchen roll. 

If you have forged clubs then I would suggest it to help keep them better for longer. Don't think it would matter how you go about using it though.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Feb 11, 2010)

On the Scotty Cameron forum I use, Most people recommend Baby lotion to protect the steel and prevent rust.


----------



## Parmo (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice fellas.

Anyone else find TrueTemper shafts rust quite fast?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2010)

No, I always dry my clubs during play, and especially after play in the rain, and have never seen any rust on my shafts. I guess if you just bung wet clubs in a locker, it mat be an issue. I always take mine home, and if wet, line them all up against a radiator.

Chrome is a decorative finish, not a rust protection. It is porous.


----------



## Parmo (Feb 12, 2010)

Murph, I clean and use Yes! wipes on my clubs every week and if they get wet I do the same as you.  My FP's shafts have no pitting but the Srixon wedges have some pitting on them, the reason I thought this is because the FP's are Nippon and the Srixon are TrueTemper and both have been cared for the same as only a loving parent would.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2010)

Due to a lack of garage and garden shed space, my clubs spend most of their time in the boot of the car. Left them in there for ages before Christmas, took them out and they had got a bit damp. The Nippon shafts in my irons were ok with a wipe down but I noticed that the shaft in my YES putter had a few small rust marks appearing on it. Managed to get rid of them with a little elbow grease but will be keeping an eye on it.
The slimey grip took a little more to sort out though and the smell from an old glove in the ball pocket had to be sniffed to be believed...


----------

